# XML-String in MIDP auslesen



## nr76 (1. Apr 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin mittlerweile schon total durcheinander und hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann. Ich habe schon verschiedene Beispielcodes gefunden und versucht zu übernehmen, aber es fehlen mir immer irgendwelche Klassen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich in einer normalen JAVA-Anwendung das ganze schon hinbekommen habe. Also URL abschicken, XML als Response zurück und auslesen, aber im MIDP funktioniert das einfach nicht. 

Zum einen habe ich das Problem, dass ich den Proxy nicht setzen kann, aber das muss ich machen, damit ich das mit dem Emulator richtig testen kann. Hier habe ich auch schon was gefunden, aber auch hier fehlt mir die Klasse Properties unter java.util. In der normalen Java-Anwendung ist diese vorhanden. Außerdem habe ich KXML2 hinzugefügt, aber hier komme ich leider auch nicht weiter. Beim OpenInputStream bekomme ich eine Exception. Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Nachfolgend die XML-Datei:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>
<auftraege>
<auftrag>
      <nummer>1</nummer>
      <bezeichnung>1;Test NR</bezeichnung>
<selected>TRUE</selected><taetigkeiten>
<taetigkeit>
      <nummer>000006</nummer>
      <bezeichnung>000006;Schlechtwetter</bezeichnung>
</taetigkeit>
</taetigkeiten>
</auftrag>
<auftrag>
      <nummer>1028</nummer>
      <bezeichnung>1028;Installation Telefonanlange</bezeichnung>
<selected>TRUE</selected><taetigkeiten>
<taetigkeit>
      <nummer>000000</nummer>
      <bezeichnung>000000;Gehen / Feierabend</bezeichnung>
</taetigkeit>
<taetigkeit>
      <nummer>000006</nummer>
      <bezeichnung>000006;Schlechtwetter</bezeichnung>
</taetigkeit>
<taetigkeit>
      <nummer>000008</nummer>
      <bezeichnung>000008;Pause</bezeichnung>
</taetigkeit>
<taetigkeit>
      <nummer>000010</nummer>
      <bezeichnung>000010;Bereitschaft</bezeichnung>
<selected>TRUE</selected></taetigkeit>
</taetigkeiten>
</auftrag>
</auftraege>
```


Hier mein Code:


```
import java.io.*;
import javax.microedition.midlet.*;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;
import javax.microedition.io.*;
import javax.microedition.rms.*;
import org.kxml2.io.*;
import org.kxml2.kdom.*;
import org.kxml2.wap.*;
import org.kxml2.*;
```


```
int ch = 0;
        HttpConnection hc = null;
        try
        {
            hc = (HttpConnection)Connector.open("http://www.test.de/xmlausgabe.php?passwort=1");
            InputStream is = hc.openInputStream();
            hc.close();
            InputStream is = httpConnection.openInputStream();
            StringBuffer sb = new StringBuffer();
            while ((ch = is.read()) != -1)
            { 
                sb.append((char)ch);
            }
            System.out.println(sb.toString());

        }
        catch (Exception e)
        {
            System.out.println("Exception: " + e.toString());
        }
```


----------



## abollm (1. Apr 2008)

Sacht mal Leute, das ist echt mehr als auffällig!

Dein Posting ist mittlerweile mindestens das dritte mit der gleichen XML-Struktur, das hier im Forum gepostet wurde.

Am besten du postest mal die Aufgabe und zeigst uns dann mal deinen Code, den du bisher geschrieben hast und dann wird dir sicherlich auch hier weitergeholfen!


----------



## nr76 (2. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

wie ich bereits mitgeteilt habe, komme ich nicht vorwärts. Ich habe bereits mehrere unterschiedliche Varianten, die ich im Internet bzw. Büchern gefunden habe, getestet. 

Ok, bei dem einen Thema hätte ich das ganze abändern können, da es doch sehr viel Ähnlichkeit hat. In dem Moment habe ich aber einfach nicht so schnell daran gedacht, dass ich sowas schon mal gepostet hatte. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mitteilen, was noch fehlt, um mir bei dieser Sache weiterhelfen zu können. Schon mal Danke im voraus.


----------



## abollm (2. Apr 2008)

nr76 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie ich bereits mitgeteilt habe, komme ich nicht vorwärts. Ich habe bereits mehrere unterschiedliche Varianten, die ich im Internet bzw. Büchern gefunden habe, getestet.
> 
> Ok, bei dem einen Thema hätte ich das ganze abändern können, da es doch sehr viel Ähnlichkeit hat. In dem Moment habe ich aber einfach nicht so schnell daran gedacht, dass ich sowas schon mal gepostet hatte. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mitteilen, was noch fehlt, um mir bei dieser Sache weiterhelfen zu können. Schon mal Danke im voraus.



OK, aber hier bist du im XML-Forum. Wenn nicht gerade jemand ein ähnlich gelagertes Problem mit MIDP hat und dir hilft, solltest du die eigentliche XML-Aufgabe oder das -Problem herauslösen und separat beschreiben. Du hast iirc weiter unten dazu ja schon etwas gepostet. Beschreib doch -- sofern es dir möglich ist -- an dieser Stelle noch einmal knapp und präzise dein XML-Problem.


----------

